# Seller's Permit neede if selling off Shopify?



## HAIKA (May 3, 2013)

I decided to open a Shopify account to build my website. My understanding is a seller's permit is needed so I can charge taxes on my shirts. There is an option on Shopify to add taxes. Do I still need a seller's permit? Thanks for the help in advance!


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

this is a question for your local taxing authority. the state board of equalization has an office in San Francisco. best to go there as getting through on the phone is hard. personally I would just get the sellers permit. it does not cost anything.


----------



## GordonM (May 21, 2012)

The simple answer is yes. No matter where you are in CA, you must get a reseller's permit if you're going to be collecting (and paying through) sales tax. Easiest is to apply online:

Get a Seller's Permit

To clarify, only the state has the authority to directly collect a sales tax. There is no local tax authority that administers local sales tax. The tax basis differences between municipalities are handled by the BOE.


----------

